# SQL startet nicht?



## User Maik (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo 
Ich habe Suse 8.2 und habe von der CD folgendes installiert:
Apache, PHP und MySQL (alles install)  und  in RAN Level 
Apache 3,5 gestartet
MySQL 3,5 gestartet

anschließend einen Browser gestartet und folgendes eingegeben:
http://localhost => Apache erfolgreich gestartet.
http://localhost/phpmyadmin  => fehlgeschlagen

Kann mir einer sagen was ich falsch gemacht habe?

Servus Maik


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. Mai 2004)

config.inc.php von phpMyAdmin anpassen. Ggf. prüfen, ob mySQL gestartet ist.


----------



## User Maik (14. Mai 2004)

MySQL ist gestartet laut Ran Level.
Sonst hat mir das nicht weitergeholfen!


----------



## RedWing (14. Mai 2004)

Schau mal in der Apache httpd.conf ob das php modul geladen wird...

Also wenn du mal in auf php.net schaust da 
gibt es ein tolles howto zum Installieren des Apaches mit php Modul und mysql unterstützung

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## JohannesR (14. Mai 2004)

Was heisst "fehlgeschlagen"? Error 404? phpMyAdmin-Fehler? Drück dich doch mal ein bisschen klarer aus.


----------



## User Maik (17. Mai 2004)

Kommt die Meldung das die Admin Seite nicht gefunden werden kann.
Es ist dann noch ein Link zum localhost.

Wie Start ich PHPMyAdmin eigendlich unter Suse 9.1?


----------



## JohannesR (17. Mai 2004)

Die URL ist case-sensitive, d.h. du musst auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung achten. Versuch mal http://localhost/phpMyAdmin , vermutlich ist das das Problem.


----------

